#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Técnico para responsável junto ao CFT

## kaarl

Precisamos contratar um técnico com registro no CFET do PARANÁ.
Queremos alguém aqui do estado para ser nosso responsável técnico.
Se for de Curitiba e Região , será melhor ainda.

Para ser responsável junto ao mesmo pelo nosso provedor.

Por favor, entre em contato via tel (41) 3151 0016. Falar que viu o anúncio
ou pelo e-mail [email protected]. Pode enviar um telefone que entraremos em contato.

----------

